# Need a b2630 hoe expert



## Kubota2630 (9 mo ago)

Hello All, I’ve got a Kubota B2630 with a loader, that I would like to put a back hoe on. 

The local dealer tells me the BH76 is what I need but it’s no longer available.

Does anyone have any experience with adapting another model? Like a BH77?

I’m likely better off buying a tractor with a hoe on it but I’ve owned this 2630 since new, it has about 100 hours on it and is in mint condition- too nice to part with. 

I know I need the subframe, but i believe it’s still available from Kubota. 

Thanks!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Try Tractor House for a used one. Certainly use the subframe.


----------



## Kubota2630 (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Try Tractor House for a used one. Certainly use the subframe.


Thanks, I’ll give them a try


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

Kubota2630 said:


> Hello All, I’ve got a Kubota B2630 with a loader, that I would like to put a back hoe on.
> 
> The local dealer tells me the BH76 is what I need but it’s no longer available.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at Woods...They did make them for Kubota and paint them Orange.


----------



## Kubota2630 (9 mo ago)

Happy Acres said:


> You might want to look at Woods...They did make them for Kubota and paint them Orange.


Really?
Woods made the BH75?

i did speak to a fellow at Woods last week actually, and he told me that they didn’t make a subframe kit for my machine. 

I asked if their hoe would fit a Kubota mount, and he said no, that they were all different mounts.

Seems odd!


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

Kubota2630 said:


> Really?
> Woods made the BH75?
> 
> i did speak to a fellow at Woods last week actually, and he told me that they didn’t make a subframe kit for my machine.
> ...


Wow, I'm sure that changed over the years...Also when Kubota bought Land Pride


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Land Pride does make the BH1560 and the BH1575. Maybe talk to a dealer and see what they have to offer in terms of backhoes and mounting options.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Land Pride does make the BH1560 and the BH1575. Maybe talk to a dealer and see what they have to offer in terms of backhoes and mounting options.


Great Plains Mfg, 'Landpride' makes all of Kubota's implements now far as I know. Back then, not sure who made them actually. Someone did. I do know the smaller ones are produced in their Georgia facility.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, as Happy Acres says, Kubota bought Land Pride some time ago.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

If you can find a subframe for you machine, you would probably be able to find a hoe that would fit it.

You could ask a fab shop to build a subframe, but you would be worlds ahead if you knew where the OEM subframe mounted. do parts diagrams show the general shape and mounting points of the subframe? If so, you could go that route.

Still, end of the day sell what you got and buy what you want. Part with it. Its a machine, not a puppy.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Last year on the way to a Nebraska Mule Deer hunt, we went by the factory, says on the front, Great Plains Industries, division of Kubota.


----------

